# Hardest working vegetable?



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

I'll see your potato and raise you some CORN!

Starch, sugar, penicillin, Ethanol, Oil and Bourbon!

I am, however, a huge fan of the Potato!!!


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Onion is the unsung hero. How many dishes start with sweating onion?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Bringing up the rear is the cucumber: salads, pickles, and Pimms No.1 cup....


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

The hardest working vegetable was Stephen Hawking.  

Too soon??


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

sgsvirgil said:


> The hardest working vegetable was Stephen Hawking.
> 
> Too soon??


I am going to hell. I laughed a little too hard at this!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

chrislehrer said:


> Onion is the unsung hero. How many dishes start with sweating onion?


Yeah, but do you make booze with it?


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

In a Martini.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I have to vote with the onion crowd.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

How about the tomato?
Bloody mary, pasta sauce, salads, pizza, sandwiches....


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

butzy said:


> How about the tomato?
> Bloody mary, pasta sauce, salads, pizza, sandwiches....


Tomato isn't a vegetable. Just saying...


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

I go with onion. Its in more dishes than potatoes.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Oops, you are right
My bad


----------

